

2010 INFORMS Data Mining Contest: participants predict stock price movements - datageek
http://kaggle.com/informs2010

======
stoicagent
IMHO this seems to be a lame effort, all the organizations involved in this
competition aren't significant players in data mining or alg trading field.
Its more of top coder rather than Netflix

------
tansey
I don't like the binary view of things. In the real algo trading world, no one
is forcing you to take a long or short position-- flat is a viable option.

~~~
ruang
Thanks Tansey, your comment helped me to fix a trading algo I've been working
on for weeks.

------
bhiggins
will next year's contest be predicting predictions? my prediction for future
stock prediction algorithms is approximately this:
<http://www.ofb.net/~egnor/iocaine.html>

~~~
datageek
I'm told the 2012 comp will involve predicting the predictions of predictions.

